# Y Kano Changed the Name From Ju Jutsu to Kodokan Judo



## ace (Jan 5, 2003)

I was just reading a page on the Web & it say's 
He was Verry up set beacuse
Many Ju Jutsuka Were
in gaging in pais specticals With Eourpen Wrestlers.

   How True is This & Y was he so up set?????


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 5, 2003)

Because it's Judo. Read this link HERE and it'll all be explained. Enjoy!
Hollywood


----------



## ace (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2003)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2727


----------

